# Glitter removal?



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Would you have to remove the glitter? Won't the silver paint cover it?

Acetone (nail polish remover) might break down the glue.

 Why is it that whenever you want the glue to stick - it won't. But when you want to remove it it sticks?


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

The easist way that I know is, if you have a kid let them wear it. The glitter will come off the tiara and go all over everything, including yourself. Even when you think its all gone, you suddenly find it in the strangest body places. And even after you think you finally got rid of the evil glitter carrying item the glitter remains.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Mr. Mxyztplk said:


> The easist way that I know is, if you have a kid let them wear it. The glitter will come off the tiara and go all over everything, including yourself. Even when you think its all gone, you suddenly find it in the strangest body places. And even after you think you finally got rid of the evil glitter carrying item the glitter remains.



**snicker**


----------

